# Alpine CDA-117... 9887 replacement!



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's the owners manual: 

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM%20CDA-117%20English.pdf

Looks like they finally added USB to the 9887...

I wish i could find some pics but this one is flying pretty low under the radar

Discuss!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

It only seems to mention a 3-way crossover network in the "Imprint: Optional" section, the rest of the manual looks like it just has front, rear, sub with highpass only (off/60/80/100hz) for front and rear. Tima alignment also lists the affected corners as front left, front right, rear left, rear right, and subs. *???????*
Maybe this is more like a 9886 plus limited time alignment and USB?


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> It only seems to mention a 3-way crossover network in the "Imprint: Optional" section, the rest of the manual looks like it just has front, rear, sub with highpass only (off/60/80/100hz) for front and rear. Tima alignment also lists the affected corners as front left, front right, rear left, rear right, and subs. *???????*
> Maybe this is more like a 9886 plus limited time alignment and USB?


Yah i think you're right. good spot. I like this because it still has 4v outputs and TCR, but the price will be the same as 9886. too bad it can't do 3 way active but you can add the H100 if you need that.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I am sure we will know more next week!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

TW Setup for FR and FL are available in the 9887 units. The setup of the face plate + pictures of display look exactly like a 9886 too. The necessity of the H100 for 2.2ch mode seems to confirm that. They probably just blurred the lines between the 87 and 86 by moving a few features over such as T/A and EQ options. But it's based on the 9886 imo.



> ...Factory's EQ <---> TW Setup*...
> 
> *This function can be operable only when PXA-H100(sold separately) is connected and 2.2ch(3WAY) mode is set. For details, refer to Owner's Manual of PXA-H100.


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> But it's based on the 9886 imo.


Based on the fact the the wholesale cost is the same for 9886 and the 117, I'd say you're right. about time though... 9886 is 2 years old


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It's gonna be rough for alpine to do another 3way unit, the calling ain't there. It's sad but we can have hopes.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

chad said:


> It's gonna be rough for alpine to do another 3way unit, the calling ain't there. It's sad but we can have hopes.


It is NOT looking good for a 3 way active HU out of the box: Alpine-Headunits


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> It is NOT looking good for a 3 way active HU out of the box: Alpine-Headunits


Every new unit is downgrade of last one. 9855-9887-117.... very sad story  I thing my next HU will be Pioneer P99


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SkodaTeam said:


> Every new unit is downgrade of last one. 9855-9887-117.... very sad story  I thing my next HU will be Pioneer P99


Unless you have to have a motorized face i think the 9887 is a lateral move from the 9855 having owned both. In fact I like the DSP in the 9887 better.


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

chad said:


> Unless you have to have a motorized face i think the 9887 is a lateral move from the 9855 having owned both. In fact I like the DSP in the 9887 better.


9855 have better display, moore colours, angle..... I have both right now 9887 and 9855, they sound diferent, little moore detail for 9887, and i will keep 9887 becouse it is in better condition. But as i say - P99, i'm waiting for this HU


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Angle is the same if not better on the 9887, I also feel that although the screen is smaller on th 9887 that it takes MUCH better advantage of such space without as much blank screen (AKA WAY more readable and better organized). Colors yes, I agree TOTALLY but that was a rare feature that nobody used but you and I. Everyone wants ricer blue.


----------



## dubbreak (May 9, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> It is NOT looking good for a 3 way active HU out of the box: Alpine-Headunits


So disappointing. I want a 3-way active deck and there's not many options out there. I was looking at used options, (got burned on ebay) and am thinking it's easier to just cough up the money and get something new. The 9887 is pretty tough to get here locally, since the 117 is new it should be easier, but it doesn't do 3-way . I could get a 9886 easy, but again you need an h100.

Is the in-car audio processing market really so small that no one wants to actively compete in that market?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

dubbreak said:


> Is the in-car audio processing market really so small that no one wants to actively compete in that market?


It is not a surprising trend. Last year Clarion bailed out of the active processing market. Looks like 2010 will have Alpine following suit. I wonder what is going to happen with Pioneer killing off their Premier line for the US Domestic Market?

Just when I finally moved away from purchasing boxed component sets with passive crossovers, it looks as though I will have to start doing it again. Either that or pay extra for external processing. Regardless, it is a lose-lose situation for the DIYer.


----------



## dubbreak (May 9, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Either that or pay extra for external processing.


Again it's a pretty stale market that looks like it's going the same way.

RF 3sixty.2 - decent bang for the buck, but is old and could use an update. XP and palm support only.

Audison Bit One - Lots of features but pricey. Also lots of threads about noise issues.

Zapco dsp6 - Again pricey. Might as well just run the DC reference amps.

Behringer dcx2496 - Good bang for the buck but not 12V. The guy (forget his name, was it envisioneletronic or something?) that was making 12V power supplies for them appears to have stopped doing so. Some people have had success with inverters. Not a great form factor for car audio.
​
That's all I know about that is currently available. Not many options and the better ones are $$$.


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't forget that the H100 can do 3-way even though the eq is weak unless you use the imprint, which is not for everyone...

Also, Alpine is coming out with a replacement for the H650, the H660. I have no idea what the difference will be.


----------



## dubbreak (May 9, 2008)

lbc240 said:


> Don't forget that the H100 can do 3-way even though the eq is weak unless you use the imprint, which is not for everyone...
> 
> Also, Alpine is coming out with a replacement for the H650, the H660. I have no idea what the difference will be.


Yeah, but the h100 isn't a stand alone. It's an alpine add-on and it's pricey for what it is (at least locally it's pricey).

What's the cheapest deck you can hook the h100 up to?


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

dubbreak said:


> What's the cheapest deck you can hook the h100 up to?


you can add it to the CDA-105 which is $199 retail. The H100 is $149 retail. If you want to use imprint, you need the tuning kit but that's cheap for the H100 at $30 retail.

This is why companies don't want to make processors anymore, because nowadays $149 (or $349 for the package) is "expensive" . Do you guys forget that the CDA-9835/9855 was $549? Even the 9886/117 package will be $449. If we want nice stuff we have to be willing to pay the price premium.


----------



## dubbreak (May 9, 2008)

lbc240 said:


> you can add it to the CDA-105 which is $199 retail. The H100 is $149 retail. If you want to use imprint, you need the tuning kit but that's cheap for the H100 at $30 retail.
> 
> This is why companies don't want to make processors anymore, because nowadays $149 (or $349 for the package) is "expensive" . Do you guys forget that the CDA-9835/9855 was $549? Even the 9886/117 package will be $449. If we want nice stuff we have to be willing to pay the price premium.


So a 9887 is a better deal than a cda-105 + h100.

I am willing to pay a premium, but there don't seem to be any options for decks with 3-way active anymore.

The stand alone processors need to come down in price. If behringer can do the dcx-2496 at $439 MSRP US (I can get it for $385 CAD retail) and make money on it then the car audio companies should be able to do something comparable.


----------



## nebur8 (Dec 28, 2009)

on alpine's website Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

That is when the good old Audiocontrol 3.1 comes in handy.


----------



## rakisto (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah when i went to CES i talked to the guy, said it was the replacement for the 9886. probably gonna see this at best buy? haha. first time alignment deck at best buy in a long ass time...


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

i want a 87 replacement


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

bmwproboi05 said:


> i want a 87 replacement


I am afraid that the 9887 may just go away since everyone else has managed to bail out of the affordable active game. Look at the 9887, it is still sharing the looks of the 9883/9885 which were replaced in late 2007 or thereabout.... It is looking grim for car audio these days.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

We might have some "mid-year" surprises!!!!!


----------



## rakisto (Oct 20, 2009)

isnt alpine notorious for skipping a couple years before making a new model... the 9886 was sitting around for 2 years wasnt it?


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

depends on "rate of sale" and when it was released.


----------



## black50ragtop (Oct 15, 2009)

Manual says it has RBDS (aka RDS). Alpine's been putting it in the R models for years, but not those for North America. Or did I miss something?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It's been in stock stereos for.. like.. ever.. Nothing to write home to mom about.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

rakisto said:


> yeah when i went to CES i talked to the guy, said it was the replacement for the 9886. probably gonna see this at best buy? haha. first time alignment deck at best buy in a long ass time...


They do have it at best buy... I think they are selling it for 350. thats 50 under MSRP. I just ordered one for 250 on the ebays tho.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I know the 9887 has already been discontinued in Japan. I am guessing the US market is next. 

ETA: Check **here** 

OR 

**here** if you can read Japanese


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

if they do replace it it better come with a usb.lol


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi guys

Im new to the forums, I need to change my HU ASAP!

Im still debating whether I should go for the few 9887 on the market, or the 117.

When comparing the 9887 and the 117 has better user interface, easier ipod use, built-in usb cable.
However, the only con I have found on the 117 so far is that it misses that 3way crossover you guys are talking about.

What exactly is it? What do you use that for?

Does that really make the 117 INFERIOR to the 9887?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

If you are not planning on using the 3-way crossover go with the 117. You could always add the imprint module later on down the line if you do need the crossover.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> I know the 9887 has already been discontinued in Japan. I am guessing the US market is next.
> 
> ETA: Check **here**
> 
> ...


Discontinued? Damn, I have 2 H701's with C701's, 1 9887 and 9833. I should stock up on another 9887. By then, I'll be like the rest of us and just storing it in our closet =(


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

SkodaTeam said:


> Every new unit is downgrade of last one. 9855-9887-117.... very sad story  I thing my next HU will be Pioneer P99


I agree - not necessarily with getting the Pioneer though.


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

well the P800 seems to be better than their 2010 premium P7200HD in terms of specs (22watts RMS and 5v outputs)


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

5volts=we like


----------



## turbinez (May 7, 2009)

What sad news. I was looking for a replacement headunit for my aging CDA-9833 which I still love to death. Since I use the 3-way XO for my setup. Wish more headunits would come with this built-in. Sigh, Don't know why they would take away nice features like this. Only reason I want to upgrade is for iPhone connection/features and the ability to play AAC files. Other than that my 9833 headunit is great.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

turbinez said:


> What sad news. I was looking for a replacement headunit for my aging CDA-9833 which I still love to death. Since I use the 3-way XO for my setup. Wish more headunits would come with this built-in. Sigh, Don't know why they would take away nice features like this. Only reason I want to upgrade is for iPhone connection/features and the ability to play AAC files. Other than that my 9833 headunit is great.


Wife has a 9887, I am running a CDA 117 with imprint. yeah kinda sucks, but the imprint makes up for the difference. Find a 9855 and call it a day. You will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

turbinez said:


> What sad news. I was looking for a replacement headunit for my aging CDA-9833 which I still love to death. Since I use the 3-way XO for my setup. Wish more headunits would come with this built-in. Sigh, Don't know why they would take away nice features like this. Only reason I want to upgrade is for iPhone connection/features and the ability to play AAC files. Other than that my 9833 headunit is great.


Because the general car audio buying market doesn't want 3 way active headunits. Even DIYers on this site are complaining that $350 for an active set up is "too expensive".


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

I just installed a new CDA-117 about an hour ago by the glow of a shop light. I got pissed at my CDA-7893 for making my sub pop so bad at turn on, and not wanting to give my CD back 10% of the time, so I drove straight to Electronic Express for something else.

It sounds really good and clean, but I was pissed to discover it doesn't have a LPF. I just adjusted the sub amp, so whatever. Time Correction works good, and the general functionality seems decently workable. Looks cool. I was actually glad to lose the motorized face. That got on my nerves. I don't know about the Ipod interface yet. It was too late at night to be drilling out my glovebox, so I'll get back behind the unit later, plus it's still to be determined which stock wire = dimmer, so I plan to hook that up later too.

Anyway, I thought I'd bump this thread after I just went around the block checking out my new HU. Peace.


----------



## Grease Monkey (May 9, 2010)

First off... long time lurker, 2nd time poster... :coolgleamA:

Just replaced my CDA-9886 this afternoon with a CDA-117 for the ability to bypass the Ipod DAC and use the HU's. (TA is a plus also.) So far i'm impressed... Sounds a lot better than the 9886 and the TA is awesome! One small snag I ran into is that it is not compatible with my old 5th gen Ipod classic (30gb) so i'm going to have to upgrade that as well. I have not noticed any display noise as some noted. Overall, not a bad purchase for $240 on ebay.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Grease Monkey said:


> First off... long time lurker, 2nd time poster... :coolgleamA:
> 
> Just replaced my CDA-9886 this afternoon with a CDA-117 for the ability to bypass the Ipod DAC and use the HU's. (TA is a plus also.) So far i'm impressed... Sounds a lot better than the 9886 and the TA is awesome! One small snag I ran into is that it is not compatible with my old 5th gen Ipod classic (30gb) so i'm going to have to upgrade that as well. I have not noticed any display noise as some noted. Overall, not a bad purchase for $240 on ebay.


Uh oh... I haven't tried my ipod on my CDA-117 yet. It's really old, like 05-06... That's gonna suck.


----------



## Umaronly (Jun 27, 2008)

Same here, long time lurker, probably 9th time poster. Would like to agree with downgrades in terms of SQ in recent HUs. Moving from P80rs to 9887 to KDC-x8009u and now cda-117, I have to say alpine now thinks having a burr brown 24 bit DAC is the 'ultimate' you can get in terms of SQ. Wrong! I found the hard way about no LPF  and it pisses me off....Just to tell you, the local Alpine dealer here told me he sold only 6 24 bit HUs in the last 9 months, with the majority of the customers wanting 'good looking' HUs with USB/iPod and flashy faceplates....not good.

Is there any way we can give feedback to these companies? Apart from Pioneer P99RS there is no single current HU in the market that has good tuning control in the HU.

Oh, btw, have you tried finding a song using CDA-117 and USB connected?? Faceplate controls - took me 4 minutes to find the song....IR Remote?? Forget it!!


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Umaronly said:


> Same here, long time lurker, probably 9th time poster. Would like to agree with downgrades in terms of SQ in recent HUs. Moving from P80rs to 9887 to KDC-x8009u and now cda-117, I have to say alpine now thinks having a burr brown 24 bit DAC is the 'ultimate' you can get in terms of SQ. Wrong! I found the hard way about no LPF  and it pisses me off....Just to tell you, the local Alpine dealer here told me he sold only 6 24 bit HUs in the last 9 months, with the majority of the customers wanting 'good looking' HUs with USB/iPod and flashy faceplates....not good.
> 
> Is there any way we can give feedback to these companies? Apart from Pioneer P99RS there is no single current HU in the market that has good tuning control in the HU.
> 
> Oh, btw, have you tried finding a song using CDA-117 and USB connected?? Faceplate controls - took me 4 minutes to find the song....IR Remote?? Forget it!!


I wasn't aware the 117 was Alpine's flagship single din until I looked at the Alpine site. I previously assumed it was a middle of the road offering. I'm still digging the general sound, but this lack of LPF is outrageous. And, the highest frequency I can adjust on the parametric is 10K??? My 7893 would adjust up to 17.5K. 

Oh well... The general public wants HUs for the wrong reasons in your country just like the US, and the big brands respond accordingly...


----------



## Grease Monkey (May 9, 2010)

Danometal said:


> Uh oh... I haven't tried my ipod on my CDA-117 yet. It's really old, like 05-06... That's gonna suck.


It will work... but... you may have to power on the ipod for the HU to recognize it every time you start your vehicle and certain songs will not display title/artist info. I'm in dire need to update my ipod (30gb that's full all the time) so I don't mind picking up a new(er) one.

As far as the GUI for the ipod, it's so-so. I can find a song in less than 4 mins.  That's only because I run around w/ 5,000 or so tracks on my ipod. The IR remote sucks balls. The tuning options are limited but I don't have $1100 for a P99RS! I have to agree that the general public wants all show and no go. I would be willing to shell out $500-600 for more tuning options included in the HU (better crossovers/eq/run active). I've heard plenty of mixed reviews on Imprint.

P.S. The "graphic" eq band 7 is right at 17.5k hz if you haven't checked the manual yet.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Danometal said:


> I wasn't aware the 117 was Alpine's flagship single din until I looked at the Alpine site. I previously assumed it was a middle of the road offering. I'm still digging the general sound, but this lack of LPF is outrageous. And, the highest frequency I can adjust on the parametric is 10K??? My 7893 would adjust up to 17.5K.
> 
> Oh well... The general public wants HUs for the wrong reasons in your country just like the US, and the big brands respond accordingly...


No, you can move the parametric all the way up to 20kHz. Read through the manual and it tells you what button moves it up/down and what button changes the Q. But you cannot adjust it within two positions of the previous band I believe. I'm surprised all you guys with these 117s are not annoyed by the noise emitted by the faceplate illumination.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Grease Monkey said:


> It will work... but... you may have to power on the ipod for the HU to recognize it every time you start your vehicle and certain songs will not display title/artist info. I'm in dire need to update my ipod (30gb that's full all the time) so I don't mind picking up a new(er) one.
> 
> As far as the GUI for the ipod, it's so-so. I can find a song in less than 4 mins.  That's only because I run around w/ 5,000 or so tracks on my ipod. The IR remote sucks balls. The tuning options are limited but I don't have $1100 for a P99RS! I have to agree that the general public wants all show and no go. I would be willing to shell out $500-600 for more tuning options included in the HU (better crossovers/eq/run active). I've heard plenty of mixed reviews on Imprint.
> 
> P.S. The "graphic" eq band 7 is right at 17.5k hz if you haven't checked the manual yet.


Good info. My manual is still in the box where I just grabbed the HU and tossed it in so as to figure it out after the fact. lol

I hear you about wishing there was a $500-$600 product that does it all. I'm not interested in an Imprint, so I'll just make do. I hear they kill the midbass and you just have to live with it.

So, does the Graphic EQ have any built in slopes associated like a parametric, like does ONLY 17.5K go up, but not 15K or 20K, etc?


----------



## Grease Monkey (May 9, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> I'm surprised all you guys with these 117s are not annoyed by the noise emitted by the faceplate illumination.


I have been lucky so far and have no noise from the faceplate illumination... (knock on wood)



Danometal said:


> So, does the Graphic EQ have any built in slopes associated like a parametric, like does ONLY 17.5K go up, but not 15K or 20K, etc?


I believe from what I read the graphic eq only affects that desired frequency. As ecbmxer stated, you can change the center of the parametric frequency band within a certain range for each one.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

OK, you guys are right about being able to move the parametric center around, but the highest is still 17.5K, but I'm happy with that. I was livid when I thought 10K was it, but I tossed in the owners manual CD. And, when I saw "10K - 17.5K" listed on band 5, I literally ran outside and fired the car up to see if it was so!!

BTW, I haven't noticed any strange noises from the display. I've only had it for 3 days though, so who knows. I have read where several people had that problem, so we'll see.

Nonetheless, this HU has really grown on me, especially with the flexible parametric. Much better than the parametric on my 7893.


----------



## opaquevision (Mar 2, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)




----------

